# Word filter



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 27, 2011)

Anyone else notice the word m*therfucker is censored here? What's up with that? Are they going to start adding more words to this filter? If so, half my fucking shit ass cunt posts will be censored.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 27, 2011)

the word "niggers" is not... 

but the singular form is... 

don't  me


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 27, 2011)

Let's try the plural form of m*therfucker.

............s.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 27, 2011)

Not just motherfvcker but a website and name as well.


However i think thats it.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 28, 2011)

[testing] f'king motherf'ker [testing]


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 28, 2011)

............ hufshmidt
EDIT:  Fuck his name for being hard to spell.
Motherfuck it


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 28, 2011)

^ 

Something tells me this thread will be around "for a limited time only"


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 28, 2011)

That's why you bypass it and say.. Mother fucker.


----------

